# Any Good butchers Dubai



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Are there any good butchers in Dubai apart from Waitrose 

Looking for a leg of lamb for me xmas dinner


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

You can try Spinneys carrefour and lulu hypermarket (Al Ghusaise).
Place an order with them on 24th December...

Generally Al Aweer market has fresh meat, fruits and vegetable... but it is far from my home and not a customer friendly area...


----------



## ExpatAmerican (Dec 21, 2011)

*Sharjah Meat Market*

If you are feeling adventurous you could get freshly cut meat in Sharjah. I believe you can select your goat for slaughter and then take him down the road.... and don't miss the fish market!

On Google Maps -- Near the Animal Market
maps.google.ae/maps/myplaces?hl=ar&ll=25.354391,55.381377&spn=0.00351,0.006394&vpsrc=0&ctz=-240&t=m&z=19

Meat Market Pictures
shjmun.gov.ae/v2/english/markets/meat_suqe/photo_gellary.asp

Can't post links since I'm too new so I cut them off a bit and you can copy past them.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

park n'shop on al wasl road


----------



## andrea_ms (Dec 27, 2011)

bit late for x-mass but go to the butcher shop.. they have two restaurant/butcher shops that i know of.. one in the marina walk and one in MoE


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Prime Gourmet in the Gold & Diamond Park on Sheikh Zayed Road

PRIME Gourmet Meats

I go there every time we need any sort of quality meat. They may be a bit more pricey than Spinney's/Carrefour/etc., but they have high quality meat cut by experienced butchers.

-md000/Mike


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

md000 said:


> Prime Gourmet in the Gold & Diamond Park on Sheikh Zayed Road
> 
> PRIME Gourmet Meats
> 
> ...


A meat shop in a 'Gold & Diamond' park :confused2:

I suppose another one to add to my 'only in dubai' list lol


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

The gold and diamond park is just a zone. There are many other things there aside from gold and diamonds. 

Oh and prime gourmet has a great lunch too.

-md000/mike


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I take it everything is halal apart from the pork zones in waitrose


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Pork sections can also be found in Park and Shop, Spinneys and Choitrams.


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

on the note where can i get pork from... iv tried carfour and lulu hypermarket.... neither do i found waitros does but does spinnys?


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Spinneys does in Karama and waitrose in dubai mall


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Pete C said:


> Spinneys does in Karama and waitrose in dubai mall


thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lauren, as above - all Spinneys, Waitrose, Choitrams, Lals and Park & Shop stores sell pork. You have to look for the pork section in the store. Geant, Lulus and Carrefour don't have licences to sell pork.


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Lauren, as above - all Spinneys, Waitrose, Choitrams, Lals and Park & Shop stores sell pork. You have to look for the pork section in the store. Geant, Lulus and Carrefour don't have licences to sell pork.


that will be why i cant find pork in those stores


----------

